

Selling an extra ticket math puzzle - strategy
http://mindyourdecisions.com/blog/2010/04/27/selling-an-extra-ticket-a-math-bargaining-puzzle/

======
Bluem00
The other articles on this blog are fascinating too. It applies math to real
life with excellent explanations.

